
In Defense of Air-Conditioning - paulpauper
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2018/08/air-conditioning-climate-change-energy-pollution
======
savimportweb
I might be stupid here :

increased heat because of global warming ? so put more Air Conditioning. so
more global warming because much more energy consumed trying to reduce inside
heat because much more heat outside than before.

i think i'm stupid...

